# Is it bad to interrupt my puppies sleep ???



## Anoukaj (Dec 9, 2015)

Quick question

I'm doing some work on my laptop sometimes and my puppy sleeps next to my legs sometimes, do i have to be quiet? i have a feeling that i'm waking him up if i make loud sounds or if i'm talking while skypeing.

I know i would not like it if somebody would be loud over my head while i sleep, and i feel sorry for him when i wake him up with typing or clicking on the mouse or what ever.

I don't want him to start avoiding me because i'm ruining his nap (i'm working hard on the bonding, he was avoiding sleeping in my room for a while because he was used to sleep in my parents house next door) and maybe it's not even good for the puppy. I watched a youtube video where Cesar Milan said that he wakes up a puppy with another puppy because they are used to be woken up like that. I don't have another puppy but maybe that's a reason to just let him wake up on his own as much as possible?? 

Just, don't hate on this i only need a concrete answer, i'm still learning how to corporate with my puppy, he is a lot of work. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Puppies do a tremendous amount of growing in a very short time.
I felt that sleep was essential for good health, and so Hans had scheduled naps in his crate, in a quiet guest bathroom.
If he is snoozing at your feet and happens to wake up because of noise, I think it's fine, as long as he does have other uninterrupted nap times.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Mine wakes up every time I move. If he's tired, he goes back to sleep. I don't worry about it. I'd rather he sleep all night than all day.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Your puppy will learn what the normal sounds are in your household and to ignore them. Cam (3 month old Collie) gets mandatory time in his crate for naps and growing. I don't let him go knock out outside the crate.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

you want to continue life as normal, just as you would if you had a human baby.
you don't want to start the habit of "being quiet" or they never learn to sleep through normal household noises.


----------

